# HOWTO: MongoDB Replica Set Cluster on FreeBSD



## vermaden (May 7, 2018)

I would like to share setup of 5-node MongoDB replica set cluster on FreeBSD, its an addendum to the earlier article so use these two as one for complete FreeBSD setup.

*Addendum - MongoDB Replica Set Cluster on FreeBSD*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/05/07/addendum-mongodb-cluster-replica-set-on-freebsd/

*MongoDB Replica Set Cluster on Oracle Linux*
https://vermaden.wordpress.com/2018/04/24/mongodb-replica-set-cluster-on-oracle-linux/
#verblog #mongodb #freebsd #cluster #distributed


----------

